# Ridgid ts2412 table saw dust collection



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Aging recently picked one up I am wondering what those of you do for dust collection. The dust collection shroud is no longer available and of course the dust mess is annoying. Like the saw other then that.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Should be able to fab up something. :thumbsup:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i have two saws. one of which os a 2412, the other is a reated 113 series c-man. the 2412 has a DC accessory that was available ~8-10 years ago. here's what i did to my 2412 and the related 113 series c-man. i used that flex hose as i had it lying around. it is not kinked - just how the pic appears.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you looked into one of the dust pans that get mounted below the saw like this:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000899/2170/12-x-12-Table-Saw-Dust-Extraction-Fitting.aspx

It may require a little "creative adaption" to get it mounted, but its better than nothing.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use one of those on my Craftsman and it helps a lot, I want to close in the saw some more whenever I get a chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

johnnie52 said:


> Have you looked into one of the dust pans that get mounted below the saw like this: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000899/2170/12-x-12-Table-Saw-Dust-Extraction-Fitting.aspx It may require a little "creative adaption" to get it mounted, but its better than nothing.


I may have to look into that. I have been looking for remedies and also hoping to find the original accessory they made for that.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have the original. It's no longer produced. The fixture linked above will work better if a way can be found to direct the material that will accumulate on the small lip at the bottom of the saw cabinet down into a slight chute that ends at the linked fixture. My 113 series c-man has the linked fixture flat between the leg stand and the cabinet. It works ok but always leaves some material inside the cabinet.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes the dust does collect on the lip but that does not bother me, I figure once all that can accumulate there is there it falls into the 4" hole and goes to the DC. :thumbsup:


----------

